# New member from Haverhill, MA



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

What an awesome forum this is!!!

I, like many of you I'm sure, always wanted to have a yard haunt growing up, and I decided this year (albeit very late) to start the tradition! I'm going to start simple this year, and build it bigger and better each year!

Very excited about this. Just through reading some of the posts, I can tell the people here are nice, and willing to help/share.

I got so excited I went out to Home Depot, and bought a bunch of stuff to make a "Daisy" (by Ghostess) I've already got the basic structure done, and can't wait until tomorrow so I can work on it some more!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome Oneshot!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Oneshot! Be sure to post a pic of your "Daisy"(by Ghostess)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome 1shot -- check out the ma. make & take


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Oneshot. I'm from Massachusetts too! Fairhaven. You're right about this forum being a great place to learn.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard oneshot! We Massachusetts haunters are going to take over this place.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome oneshot!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Oneshot, glad to have you with us. The Mass haunters need all the help they can get, lol. heehee NJ/PA haunters rule !!!! 

See you in the threads and stop by chat when you have time!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Oneshot...
thats good you got some inspiration ..hope to see your "daisy " soon


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to this great place.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to your addiction...


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome, fellow New Englander.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, Oneshot, from a fellow Massachusetts haunter!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the family.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HIya oneshot. Welcome to the forum. I started last year with my yard haunt saying Ill build it more and more each year. LOL, yeah uh huh. It ended up being the entire yard with tombstones and moving props. This place is addictive you cant help but want to build things :googly: I loved deanna's Daisy I thought of doing that myself and someday may do that, but with moving into our new home with 2-3 times the yard space as before I have no choice but to add on each year. Too bad each year my designs get bigger and more outrageous. RUN RUN RUN while you have the chance....Oh wait too late, I forgot the door was locked MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Oneshot


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome oneshot, I'm a newbie too, and this looks like a great place for ideas.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome One shot. Don't listen to Vlad.  

There are more of us MA haunters than he lets on.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! I can't wait to see your version of "daisy"!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome

we Massachusetts Haunters have cookies unlike the NJ haunters


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

yes Lotus,

But they have Libations

And Trust me they know how to use them


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome OneShot and Spooky1. Very fun place to be.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Ghostess said:


> Welcome to the forum! I can't wait to see your version of "daisy"!!


Good. I didn't bother to ask if it was ok to copy.....

And she's almost done!


----------

